# runnig a 28 inch bar



## sacfaller (May 6, 2009)

I am in the market for a new Stihl and would like to run a 28 inch bar on it. I have been told that the ms361 will run this bar. I was under the impression that I had to go to the 441 to get decent performance while using a bar of that length. 
I cut mostly pine with some oak occasionally.

Thanks,

Matt


----------



## TDunk (May 6, 2009)

The 361 may cure cancer but i don't know about it running a 28" bar. It'll take a 24" and skip chain, but that's max. I'd prolly be looking at least a 441 or more likely a 460.


----------



## Quickhorse (May 6, 2009)

TDunk said:


> The 361 may cure cancer but i don't know about it running a 28" bar. It'll take a 24" and skip chain, but that's max. I'd prolly be looking at least a 441 or more likely a 460.



+1 on the 460 . . . :agree2:


----------



## tree md (May 6, 2009)

Yup, 460 would be your best bet for the 28" bar. I have run a 25" on my 361 in a pinch and it didn't like that big of a bar very well. I have run a 36 on my 441 and it didn't like that big of a bar. You could probably run a 28" on a 441 but the 460 would pull it better. Better power to weight ratio in my opinion as well. I like to run a 20" on my 361 and am running a 25" on my 044 that is my go to saw for bigger wood now. If I absolutely have to have a bigger bar I've still got a 30" and a 36" that I can run on the 441 but the 25" handles about 90% of my work.


----------



## Mikecutstrees (May 6, 2009)

tree md said:


> Yup, 460 would be your best bet for the 28" bar. I have run a 25" on my 361 in a pinch and it didn't like that big of a bar very well. I have run a 36 on my 441 and it didn't like that big of a bar. You could probably run a 28" on a 441 but the 460 would pull it better. Better power to weight ratio in my opinion as well. I like to run a 20" on my 361 and am running a 25" on my 044 that is my go to saw for bigger wood now. If I absolutely have to have a bigger bar I've still got a 30" and a 36" that I can run on the 441 but the 25" handles about 90% of my work.



I agree!


----------



## Blakesmaster (May 6, 2009)

I ran a 28 inch on my 361 for a few jobs before I got my 066. It pulled it...poorly, but it did pull it. It's not the one you want on there all the time but if you only break it out for the occasional piece of big wood it'll work...slowly. The 361, IMHO, is best mated with a 20 inch or 16 inch bar so if you're looking for a saw to consistantly pull 28 inches you need a bigger saw.


----------



## smokinj (May 6, 2009)

460 and sometime i wish it was a 660


----------



## MonkeyMan_812 (May 6, 2009)

I got a 28 on my ms650 magnum as you can see in the pic to the left. Does real good too. :greenchainsaw:


----------



## turnkey4099 (May 7, 2009)

I run a 361 with 28" skip in softwoods. Does a good job. I doubt if it would be acceptable in hardwoods though. My361/25" bar is outstanding in hard locust. Saw still isn't broke in but from the sounds I do not detect any 'draw down in revs when the full bar is buried.

Harry K


----------



## booboo (May 7, 2009)

I'm running a 28 on my 460, love the combo.


----------



## smokinj (May 7, 2009)

turnkey4099 said:


> I run a 361 with 28" skip in softwoods. Does a good job. I doubt if it would be acceptable in hardwoods though. My361/25" bar is outstanding in hard locust. Saw still isn't broke in but from the sounds I do not detect any 'draw down in revs when the full bar is buried.
> 
> Harry K



my 460 will bog down when barried in soft wood and running skip chain, your not going to win any races with that 361 set up. If its firewood your after thats ok set up! 361 max is 25in. acording to stihl


----------



## motoroilmccall (May 7, 2009)

If your 460 is bogging down hard in softwood with skip chain something else is wrong, like too much raker taken off, low compression, running too rich, etc. It should have plenty of power to pull that bar in softwood no problem. Now if it were cutting in big oak or something like that you'd probably be left wanting more power, but in fir or spruce it should be all the saw you need.


----------



## ms290 (May 7, 2009)

Well i think a 361 should pull a 28 in hardwood just fine. I have a 290 with a 20 and it will walk off and leave you in an oak. Never have figured out why it doesnt cut softies well.


----------



## smokinj (May 7, 2009)

ms290 said:


> Well i think a 361 should pull a 28 in hardwood just fine. I have a 290 with a 20 and it will walk off and leave you in an oak. Never have figured out why it doesnt cut softies well.


there seems to be alot more chips and dust you have to clear out in the softwood but still cant see a 59cc saw running stong with a 28in bar. the 460 will bog when barried and it a 76 cc saw ported but maybe I iam just in to big of a hurry


----------



## MonkeyMan_812 (May 7, 2009)

My 650 bogs down too. Its 85cc. Dont get me wrong it does a good job at cutting and everything, I just wouldnt recommend anything smaller than a 460. And if all your doing is cutting firewood, then you shouldnt need a 28" bar anyway. A 20" - 24" would do just fine for that. In order to get a saw with a 28" bar that will still cut good your talking $700 or more. I paid like $900 or something for my big saw and thats just stock.


----------



## smokinj (May 7, 2009)

MonkeyMan_812 said:


> My 650 bogs down too. Its 85cc. Dont get me wrong it does a good job at cutting and everything, I just wouldnt recommend anything smaller than a 460. And if all your doing is cutting firewood, then you shouldnt need a 28" bar anyway. A 20" - 24" would do just fine for that. In order to get a saw with a 28" bar that will still cut good your talking $700 or more. I paid like $900 or something for my big saw and thats just stock.


x2 and wish I bought a 660 half the time! cutting a stump with a 361 and a 28 in bar just seems insane


----------



## Quickhorse (May 7, 2009)

smokinj said:


> x2 and wish I bought a 660 half the time! cutting a stump with a 361 and a 28 in bar just seems insane



I'll second that . . . get the big saw if you can afford it, if not, get a used big saw!! lol . . .


----------



## smokinj (May 7, 2009)

motoroilmccall said:


> If your 460 is bogging down hard in softwood with skip chain something else is wrong, like too much raker taken off, low compression, running too rich, etc. It should have plenty of power to pull that bar in softwood no problem. Now if it were cutting in big oak or something like that you'd probably be left wanting more power, but in fir or spruce it should be all the saw you need.


softhwoods around here are silver maples everwhere you look 50+ in. is the norm. didnt know they were softwoods the frist couple i done. Dont see very many big conifers around here mabe in the 20-24 in would be huge. I tune the 460 every time i use it its not that it lacking power its barried in the cut for 3-4 mins its going to bog at some point.


----------



## MonkeyMan_812 (May 7, 2009)

smokinj said:


> x2 and wish I bought a 660 half the time! cutting a stump with a 361 and a 28 in bar just seems insane



Yep!


----------



## turnkey4099 (May 8, 2009)

smokinj said:


> my 460 will bog down when barried in soft wood and running skip chain, your not going to win any races with that 361 set up. If its firewood your after thats ok set up! 361 max is 25in. acording to stihl



Odd. It was the Stihl dealer (he is solely a chainsaw and associated items and is a certified Stihl dealer) that told me the max bar on a 361 was 28" with skip. That was why I bought the 361 vice 441. Of course we are out here in the land of the softwoods (Fir/pine/spruce)

No, if I were in the logging business it would be a 441 at least.

Harry K


----------



## turnkey4099 (May 8, 2009)

MonkeyMan_812 said:


> My 650 bogs down too. Its 85cc. Dont get me wrong it does a good job at cutting and everything, I just wouldnt recommend anything smaller than a 460. And if all your doing is cutting firewood, then you shouldnt need a 28" bar anyway. A 20" - 24" would do just fine for that. In order to get a saw with a 28" bar that will still cut good your talking $700 or more. I paid like $900 or something for my big saw and thats just stock.



Well, when you are falling stems that exceed 4' dbh... I only run into stuff that big occasionally but when I do I don't like borrowing equipment. Kinda hard to fall or buck stuff when the bar doesn't reach going from both sides. That is why I have a 28". Normally the 361 carries a 25".


Harry K


----------



## treesquirrel (May 14, 2009)

460 all the way.


----------



## GNAR13 (May 27, 2009)

yeah 460 at least. even though mine wears a 24 most of the time, it does great with a 28


----------



## mic687 (May 27, 2009)

I have a 650 with a 25" and a 32" bar. If you don't hog the wood and let the saw do the work its fine but you can stall the chain if you get to agressive. I will say the chain speed on the 25" vs the 32" is impressive. For a 28" bar a 460 at a minimum, other wise your not going to be happy and you will end up with the bigger saw anyway.


----------



## arbor pro (May 27, 2009)

361 pairs well with 20-24" bar

660 pairs well with 28-36" bar

For a 24-28" bar, I would go for something right in the middle which would be the 460. 441 might work but why chance it - go with the bigger gun, the 460.


----------

